# Santa came late :D



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 30, 2010)

So this is my first project log YAY 

The rest of my build finally came today, it is the one in my specs to the left, not in my sig, but here is what it consists of: 



> CM Storm Sniper All Black Edition (windowed side panel not the usual mesh)





> Gigabyte P55A-UD3 1156 Motherboard





> i5 760 2.80ghz Quad Core





> NH-U12P SE2





> 4GB GSkill Ripjaws 1600mhz 7.8.7.24





> 90GB OCZ Vertex 2 SSD 285/275 MB/s read/write





> OCZ 750w Fatal1ty Modular PSU



Will be using my 2x WD 500GB, my DVD Drive and my GTX 470..... 

So as a teaser, here is the gear unboxed, I will be adding more pics of the build as I go and should be up and running in a couple of hours 







The Board looks pretty awesome and has a quality feel considering the UD3 is the more budget aimed line up of the UD series. 





Ripjaws are just smexy  





And last but not least, eat my SSD biatch 





Ok, I will be adding more pics to this as I start to put the build together, so bear with me guys


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 30, 2010)

So heres a few pics of the build so far, Ram in, CPU in, HSF on (this took me a while thanks to the backplate cut out being too small), PSU in and have just spent a really long time fixing up the front panel wires and the 24pin & 8pin/HSF wires, doesn't look like that much but theres a shit load of wires in this case, wanted to make sure I cleaned them up before I throw the PSU wires in.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2010)

what fascinating pics.

all none of them.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 30, 2010)

Mussels said:


> what fascinating pics.
> 
> all none of them.



 be patient dammit, I did say they where being added


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> be patient dammit, I did say they where being added



patients? i'm not a doctor!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 30, 2010)

Pics up, enjoy, off to start unboxing now


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm not a fan of the fatality PSUs from OCZ, but the rest look nice.


unbox it already XD


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 30, 2010)

Looking nice mate, enjoy it and looking forward to the finished build 

Ignore Mussels aka The Grinch


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2010)

LifeOnMars said:


> Looking nice mate, enjoy it and looking forward to the finished build
> 
> Ignore Mussels aka The Grinch Impatient son of a bitch




fixed.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 30, 2010)

When I was a kid I was very patient waiting for Santa to come...  then there was the awkward silence as he got dressed and left.

Thanks folks, I'll be here all week! 

Great system NdMk2o1o!  Can't wait to see some assembly pics and benchmarks.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 30, 2010)

Haha well, believe me, no ones been more inpatient than me waiting for these parts, few more pics being added right now, and the main attraction, the SSD


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 30, 2010)

Need some help, the fans come with a molex for power and a 2pin LED wire, what the hell do I do with this 2 pin LED wire???????????/


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 30, 2010)

what fans? case fans in the CM?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 30, 2010)

fack fack fack, spent half an hour trying to figure this shit out, turns out their for optional led fans to hook upto the fan controller


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 30, 2010)

yeah I was just gonna say that Took me a while to wire that case up from what I remember


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 30, 2010)

See, this is why I learned to read-- So I could read the interviews in porn mags-- and user manuals...  Mostly porn mags though.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 30, 2010)

It's a SOB so far man, the backplate hole isn't big enough to fit the Noctua without removing the mobo, kinda fricken pointless imo  though it's starting to take shape, I normally spend the most time with wire management as I could throw it together in 20 mins other wise


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> It's a SOB so far man, the backplate hole isn't big enough to fit the Noctua without removing the mobo, kinda fricken pointless imo  though it's starting to take shape, I normally spend the most time with wire management as I could throw it together in 20 mins other wise



i had the same problem - the damn hole at the back was about 2CM off center, so i couldnt reach one corner without removing the whole damn thing.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 30, 2010)

wait, doesnt the storm have an on/off feature for the case lighting, IE the front and top fans? I think those two get hooked to the fan controller for lighting. Or I am just talking out my bum, and I'm thinking of another case, I tend to do that too


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 30, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> wait, doesnt the storm have an on/off feature for the case lighting, IE the front and top fans? I think those two get hooked to the fan controller for lighting. Or I am just talking out my bum, and I'm thinking of another case, I tend to do that too



You are correct sir. 

Looking like....

boxes so far ... Get it together man! xD


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 30, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> You are correct sir.
> 
> Looking like....
> 
> boxes so far ... Get it together man! xD



haha have to go take my boy home, will be back soon with an update


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 30, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> See, this is why I learned to read-- So I could read the interviews in porn mags-- and user manuals...  Mostly porn mags though.



There are interviews in porn mags?!?!


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 30, 2010)

PopcornMachine said:


> There are interviews in porn mags?!?!



supposedly tech articles too, but lets not get too off topic here


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 30, 2010)

Who wants a pics update? I know you have all been waiting patiently


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 30, 2010)

Do it NAO!!!!!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 30, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Do it NAO!!!!!



2nd post updated  

Bear in mind I have been out today so it hasn't taken me all this time, though the wire management's a bitch to do.

Ok sorry, have to sign off for my dinner, will be off for a while when I have to take my GPU out of this rig and put it into the new build, hopefully be logging on tonight with no issues.....


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 30, 2010)

So, quick update, she is up and running though I have had to cut it short for tonight and haven't finished it to how I would like. 

Got Win 7 installed on the SSD (startup is amazing compared to 2x500gb in raid0) and main chipset/lan/gpu drivers etc, though non of my other proggies.

Also need to throw in my other HDD's and take out this sucky IDE dvd-rw as it's killing my cable managment, other than that got the 760 oc'd straight away to 4ghz straight 200bclk x 20 with mem running at 1600mhz 7.8.7.24 using XMP profile no issues, is prime stable and idling at 35c priming at 75c 100% load looking good so far


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 30, 2010)

At least he came. Did he buy you a drink first?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 30, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> At least he came. Did he buy you a drink first?



He was very gentlemanly about the whole thing....


----------



## El_Mayo (Dec 30, 2010)

Mussels said:


> I'm not a fan of the fatality PSUs from OCZ, but the rest look nice.
> 
> 
> unbox it already XD



Yeah I had that EXACT power supply and it died after a day
replaced it with a Corsair TX650W


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 30, 2010)

El_Mayo said:


> Yeah I had that EXACT power supply and it died after a day
> replaced it with a Corsair TX650W



I have had stuff die after a day/DOA doesn't mean anything, its just luck of the draw, the reviews of these are good, I think it will be ok


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 8, 2011)

Sooooooooooo quick update tonight, really sorry I have been slow with the log of the build, It has been running since last week, though albeit not how i want, as I have my old IDE dvd drive in here messing up my cable management and only have the SSD in, so I need to take out the ODD and install my mechanical drives and get the wiring how I want it before it is finished, though with starting back to work this week I have been lazy and been using it as is, tomorrow is the 1st chance I will get to finish it as I think it will take me a good 2 hours or so to install the drives and sort the wiring, but promise there will be pics and also some nice screenies 

........... Watch this space


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 8, 2011)

So here it is, the final pics, this is my first real attempt at cable management and although it doesn't look that bad from the back there was a ton of wires, more than there looks and it took a good few hours of sorting and a lot of cable ties to get a nice look out of them. 

Only thing I'm disappointed with is the SSD SATA cable (blue) wasn't long enough to hide so is visible trailing along the back, also the PCI-E cables aren't long enough to go behind the motherboard tray, again these are in plain view, I may look at getting some extensions soon. 

Hooked up is my SSD and 2HDD's and you can barely tell  quite pleased with my first cable management attempt, please feel free to comment/suggest. 

Thanks for looking 

Edit: TPU hosting isn't working for me 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lisburnni (Jan 8, 2011)

looks like a good job 

now get into bios and stretch its legs a little


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 8, 2011)

lisburnni said:


> looks like a good job
> 
> now get into bios and stretch its legs a little



4ghz on the 760 and 2000 on the 1600 ripjaws


----------



## lisburnni (Jan 8, 2011)

i said stretched, not dislocated lol


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 8, 2011)

NdMk2o1o said:


> 4ghz on the 760 and 2000 on the 1600 ripjaws



tpu limit is 4mb


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 8, 2011)

Bo$$ said:


> tpu limit is 4mb



Per pic, they are about 900kb-1mb each


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jan 8, 2011)

Excellent work.  Certainly puts my wire management to shame 

Whats with the missing (bottom center) mobo screw? (source)

Also I've never seen flat 6+2-pin PCIe cables.  Is that some sort of new trend for PSUs?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 8, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Excellent work.  Certainly puts my wire management to shame
> 
> Whats with the missing (bottom center) mobo screw? (source)
> 
> Also I've never seen flat 6+2-pin PCIe cables.  Is that some sort of new trend for PSUs?



hahaha well spotted, I couldnt get the stand off in the hole.... (no jokes pls) lol that is the only one thats missing, and thanks for the comment on the cable management, I imagine this to be a perfectionists worst nightmare (cable management) as even as good as it looks its still niggling that it doesn't look cable-less lol OCD  

All the cables for this PSU are flat, the seem to flex nicely, just a shame the PCI-E wires are to short to be routed


----------



## gumpty (Jan 11, 2011)

Looks like I arrived late for Santa's late party. Nice build you have going on there.



NdMk2o1o said:


> All the cables for this PSU are flat, the seem to flex nicely, just a shame the PCI-E wires are to short to be routed



Extension cables.


----------



## Akumos (Jan 12, 2011)

Exciting! Nice Case!!!

Not too sure about the colour of the case fans! What made you choose that?


----------



## freebie (Jan 14, 2011)

Agree with Akumos, but that ram is absolutely gorgeous, and you won't regret the ssd. i'vew just brought two and didn't regret it at all.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 15, 2011)

gumpty said:


> Looks like I arrived late for Santa's late party. Nice build you have going on there.
> 
> 
> 
> Extension cables.



Already had that idea my man









Akumos said:


> Exciting! Nice Case!!!
> 
> Not too sure about the colour of the case fans! What made you choose that?





freebie said:


> Agree with Akumos, but that ram is absolutely gorgeous, and you won't regret the ssd. i'vew just brought two and didn't regret it at all.



What case fans are you referring to?  the onl;y fans you can see are the Noctua fans which are standard with their coolers and damn good fans


----------

